# NGD: Ibanez LACS RGA 7 String



## JakePeriphery (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I just received this instrument from Ibanez, figured you guys might like to check it out.

The guitar sounds amazing and is a total winner. There were babes stuck all over this thing when it arrived and I told them all to get the hell out because I wanted to play guitar.

Specs: 

RGA 7 string body

Ibanez reverse headstock

25.5" Scale

Basswood body w/Maple top

Maple binding on neck with black side dots

Maple binding on headstock

Ebony Fretboard

Custom gold and abalone crescent at 12th fret 

Sperzel satin gold and anodized black locking tuners

Matte black finish on body, neck, and headstock

Bare Knuckle Aftermath humbuckers with camo covers (Thanks Tim @ Bare Knuckle for hooking up the covers the way I like!  )

Thanks to Mike Taft at Ibanez for helping me get this awesome thing built!

Misha was kind enough to snap some pics for me:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 5, 2012)

BEEEEEEEEEEYOOOTIFUL!


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 5, 2012)

yes! way happy for you dude. now convince ibanez to push this as a signature model!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow. That is brutal and classy looking at the same time. Love it.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 5, 2012)

Just gonna go ahead and say what everyone else is thinking.

Probably the nicest looking Ibanez to have ever been built.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 5, 2012)

First black guitar I've seen in a long time that is appealing to me, super nice.


----------



## Ajaydizzle (Sep 5, 2012)

TITAN!! best name for a guitar ever


----------



## j_opiate (Sep 5, 2012)

*Jaw on the floor*


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks super slick! Love it.


----------



## mortbopet (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats the pinnacle of ibanez guitars, right there.


----------



## nsimonsen (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you use the trem at all Jake? Or are you like Misha in regards to using it only for the tuning stability.

It really is a beautiful piece, I'm a sucker for a good satin finish with binding.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very very sharp looking. Im very intrigued by the maple top over basswood too. I hear it tightens it up nicely. Would really love a test clip of some type. So it has the prestige logo on the headstock. Does that mean we might be seeing a similar production model at winter NAMM?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks great, but I have a little question. Any reason you opted for locking tuners? 

I know it's dumb but it just drives me up the wall seeing locking tuners on floyd roses as it seems so redundant and just stringing backwards can accomplish an identical effect, nut material aside, should you wish not to use the pads, right? It's more of a personal OCD thing that goes off in me when I see that I guess  but I'd go crazy as just stringing backwards makes swapping strings out take way less time.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Sep 5, 2012)

Something about that lower horn just looks... DELICIOUS


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 5, 2012)

Sick guitar!! Congrats!!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 5, 2012)

God damnit, Jake. I really hope Ibanez didn't make you pay a cent for that guitar as you're the only reason why I will go fully Ibanez from now on.


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 5, 2012)

Every now and then Ibanez' manages to build an actually beautiful guitar. And hey ... an ebony-fretboard? On an IBANEZ?


----------



## Seventary (Sep 5, 2012)

That's one "cum-in-your-pants" looking guitar!! Looks beauuuuutiful and i'm sure it plays like a dream. Congrats, man!!! Loving the PU covers. Now, i wish i had an 8 string that looked like that...


----------



## Seventary (Sep 5, 2012)

Also perfect placement of the volume-knob. Just sayin...


----------



## Djentlyman (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats man! Really sexy. Happy NGD!!!!


----------



## ikarus (Sep 5, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## drmosh (Sep 5, 2012)

Very tasty, love the finish in combination with that binding.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, signature that jazz, Ibanez! Amazing, my dude!

But please...make a fixed bridge version.


----------



## Llexileon (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice! Very classy looking Ibbie.

I noticed the 'Titan' designation on the headstock, thats a fun coincidence cause i just placed an order with ESP for my own 'Titan' inspired 7-string guitar! The inlay being Saturn and it's 7 moons from Titan's (the largest moon) perspective:







I went for a black based finish too, although mine is glossy with metal flake for more of a shimmering 'space' vibe 

Will be cool to compare the two Titans when its done!


----------



## GXPO (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys, if Ibanez gives you a Lo-Pro 7, just say thanks. 

Seriously beautiful guitar 

Is the neck painted black? The binding sets this thing off fantastically.


----------



## kris_jammage (Sep 5, 2012)

Gorgeous guitar! All of my want.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn that's nice. What gauge of strings you putting on that monster?

Do all LACS guitars come with 'Prestige' on the headstock?


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 5, 2012)

HOLY...... wait for it............ SHIT


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Titan! Man, LACS are always so sexy.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 5, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> So it has the prestige logo on the headstock. Does that mean we might be seeing a similar production model at winter NAMM?



Probably not. The LACS makes you pick from the existing Ibanez logos for your guitar. There's no LACS logo AFAIK, so most guys either do the plain Ibanez logo or Prestige one.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 5, 2012)

That is seriously beautiful!!! Totally love that!!


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 5, 2012)

it looks even better up close!


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 5, 2012)

Let me just throw in the obligatory... wait for it... *DIBS*.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 5, 2012)

congrats man.


----------



## Heroin (Sep 5, 2012)

wow I didn't think it was real ebony. way cool, hngd


----------



## Valennic (Sep 5, 2012)

What sorcery did you use to get Ibanez to use ebony? 

HNGD man, this thing is titanic in its sexiness


----------



## dooredge (Sep 5, 2012)

Probably the nicest Ibanez I've ever seen. I'm not a big fan of Ibanez, but this guitar has the wow factor, the it factor, the gimme factor.... nice (minus the trem). 

Congrats, Jake!


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 5, 2012)

congrats


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm gonna be the party pooper here and say that the non-matching hardware would drive me nucking futs! Gold tuners and a cosmo bridge.... no me gusta.
Otherwise, the guitar is freaking awesome! Perfect specs. I like that inlay a lot too, nice and simple. And how the hell did you get Ibanez to do an ebony board????


----------



## Dakotaspex (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats! This needs to be a production model.


----------



## Guitarholic (Sep 5, 2012)

So awesome Jakey. Glad it came out the way you wanted!!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## noizfx (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats! And like mentioned before... ebony?!


----------



## MWC262 (Sep 5, 2012)

When I saw this I flipped! Its such a classy guitar, but has that badass edge. You should of named it James, James Bond!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2012)

It's just a black Ibanez. 



As for the Ebony, perhaps with a few large guitar makers now shying away from it, it's easier and more economical for LACS to get some that's up to their standards. Totally hypothesizing here.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 5, 2012)

HumanFuseBen said:


> I'm gonna be the party pooper here and say that the non-matching hardware would drive me nucking futs! Gold tuners and a cosmo bridge.... no me gusta.
> Otherwise, the guitar is freaking awesome! Perfect specs. I like that inlay a lot too, nice and simple. And how the hell did you get Ibanez to do an ebony board????


 
Yeah i would have went all gold too


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just a black Ibanez.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Ebony, perhaps with a few large guitar makers now shying away from it, it's easier and more economical for LACS to get some that's up to their standards. Totally hypothesizing here.



either that or they finally realized "well this is our ultra exclusive custom shop, except we don't really build anything that custom. we should probably offer one of the world's most popular fretboard woods otherwise we might lose our cred or something"


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 5, 2012)

I had understood (through Bulb and others) that LACS used to not do ebony, even for endorsees.


----------



## jake7doyle (Sep 5, 2012)

i liked this just from the title, but the thing is fucking ridiculously beautiful. HNGD man!!!!


----------



## bulb (Sep 5, 2012)

HumanFuseBen said:


> I had understood (through Bulb and others) that LACS used to not do ebony, even for endorsees.



Jake had to put up a fight to get it, at one point I think even offering to just buy an ebony board and ship it to them hahah. Jakey get what Jakey want.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Only thing I'm not a fan of is the gold tuners. Hardware has to match for me.

But hey, it's not my guitar, so who fucking cares? The rest is fucking STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Sep 5, 2012)

that is by far one of the most awesome guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 5, 2012)

DWAMN. That's the Classiest Ibby i've seen... Not to flashy, but metal as fuck. Really digging the black finish as well as the satin neck. Looks super sexy!


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 5, 2012)

classy with a little of dirt ! you have taste man !


----------



## jvms (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Jake, AWSOME AXE! Making me jelly now...
There's something I'd like to know: as far as I know, you and the other guys in Periphery are not trem users, and that makes me wonder why you have so many guitars with tremolos. And also, is the maple top figured?


----------



## kruneh (Sep 5, 2012)

Not a big Ibanez fan, oh wait I just ordered one..., but there´s a few really nice LACS builds, and this is definitely one of them.
Classy guitar, and personally I´m positive it doesn´t have a gold bridge.
The black and gold tuners match perfectly with the rest, i.e. the binding.
Congrats, great job specking it out


----------



## edx96 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow! That guitar is beautiful!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad you guys dig it, some things about it:

Ibanez doesn't have a satin gold bridge, but I love the pewter bridge anyway.

It's going to have a one of those glorious tremel-no's in it so no floating bridge for live.

The tuners also have black in them as well:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 5, 2012)

That thing is stunning.

I'll go ahead and be a douchebag with a spec qualm, though.  The gold is a bit too yellow for my tastes. If it was a bit darker, I think it would work very well.


----------



## bulb (Sep 5, 2012)

"the gold is too yellow"

sigh...only on ss.org haha


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2012)

the signature on the back of the headstock goes off the sides of the sticker, who are these fkin amateurs


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank God it doesnt have a gold trem! 

But the gold tuners look fuckin amazing! They work very well with the binding. Its perfect!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 5, 2012)

By the Gods... Holyyyyyyyyy Shit!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks so good.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 5, 2012)

did you keep the same neck dimensions as the JB-1?


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 5, 2012)

Niiiiiice!
Sorry if i missed it, but what was the neck profile and material? The 5pc Maple/Walnut Wizard II-7 neck?

Please do enjoy the SHIT out of that thing for the rest of us dude, HNGD!


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 5, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> Just gonna go ahead and say what everyone else is thinking.
> 
> Probably the nicest looking Ibanez to have ever been built.





mortbopet said:


> Thats the pinnacle of ibanez guitars, right there.



^This 100%. There's been a lot of cool LACS's that have come out, but this one by far is the best!!! By far one of the best and most epic NGD's anyone has posted - along with the 8-string Multiverse and Llexi's Horizon III 7-string custom! Very cool and very stoked for ya man. Congrats on the killer new toy!

But I would have gone for the tuners to match the rest of the hardware too. Gold hardware IMHO tends to wear out and look god awful once the color starts fading out. But it's enough to make it stand out nicely and not over-done. A+ my friend!



Llexileon said:


> Nice! Very classy looking Ibbie.
> 
> I noticed the 'Titan' designation on the headstock, thats a fun coincidence cause i just placed an order with ESP for my own 'Titan' inspired 7-string guitar! The inlay being Saturn and it's 7 moons from Titan's (the largest moon) perspective:
> 
> ...



If it's going to be as sick as the Horizon III 7-string you got last time, then it's going to be yet another epic masterpiece to grace our presence! And even though I'm not a fan of the Horizon III body shape, the last one was strait up obnoxious! Will be keeping an eye out for that one also!!!


----------



## narad (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn, I'd have to put that right up with with Broderick's LACS.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 5, 2012)

Holy cows from hell... that thing is a monster! it goes without saying that Jake will NEVER get a sig looking like that... RGA7 with reverse headstock??... I hope to hell he does but he won't, knowing Ibanez and their history regarding 7 sigs.


----------



## Neil (Sep 5, 2012)

Great looking guitar! (needs moar pics though!)




MaxOfMetal said:


> As for the Ebony, perhaps with a few large guitar makers now shying away from it, it's easier and more economical for LACS to get some that's up to their standards. Totally hypothesizing here.


I thought they didn't use it because it moves too much, and therefor not suitable for touring guitarists.

LMII say the same thing,



> Our fingerboards are free from warpage when we ship them, though some boards (ebony particularly) may move a little when shipping to different climates.


----------



## s4tch (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, RGAs are just pretty, waaay cooler than an RG.

I'd love to see a shot of the neck joint and the painted neck, too.


----------



## nathanwessel (Sep 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Glad to see the RGA style getting some LACS action. HNGD!


----------



## purpledc (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## larry (Sep 5, 2012)

you know you've won, when your
able to get ahold of custom LACS
guitars without buying used.
hate to say it, but it's kind of nice
that the LACS is so very exclusive.
it's another reason to push yourself
farther, cuz the only way to get one
to your specs is to land a spot on the
ibby roster.

trent... err, jake should use it in 
a play through vid of something 
off the new album (froggin' bullfish).. 

or do a long rig rundown with extra
gratuitous guitar content featuring
the bands entire stable.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 5, 2012)

Not normally a huge ibanez fan but


----------



## kochmirizliv (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess LACS means L.A custom shop...?

Anyways,HNGD dude


----------



## purpledc (Sep 5, 2012)

I forgot to ask, Is this still a bolt on? 

Also just a suggestion. But if you want to further enhance the tuxedo look of the tuning machines sperzel makes black pearloid buttons. Not only would it look nice but with seven of those things making the transition to plastic it actually saves some weight in the headstock and reduces mass.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 5, 2012)

I look forward to seeing this guitar live!


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 5, 2012)

Congratulations Jake!! Can't wait to hear some sweet tones and tunes come out of that thing.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

fucking EXACTLY what I would do if I had a LACS built. Great job Jake!


----------



## Genome (Sep 5, 2012)

hnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggg~~~


----------



## breadtruck (Sep 5, 2012)

Phenomenal!!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Sep 6, 2012)

Can I get cheesy for a moment???

Let me get some Gold LED inlays & a 3+4 headstock.  If you would Mr. Ibanez.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's the inlay close up


----------



## s4tch (Sep 6, 2012)

^DAT ACTION!

Could you post a picture of the back of the neck and the neckjoint?


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 6, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> did you keep the same neck dimensions as the JB-1?



No this neck is a little thicker and flatter.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 6, 2012)

s4tch said:


> ^DAT ACTION!
> 
> Could you post a picture of the back of the neck and the neckjoint?



Sure, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey jake! Remember me? the dude in zwolle the netherlands with dream theater. Got my guitar autographed.
That guitar is frickin SWEET!
BTW i'm probably going to see you guys with BTBAM and TSF too!
BTW: Completely off-topic but what program do you use for electronic drums?


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 6, 2012)

Such an amazing guitar Jake!


----------



## Zado (Sep 6, 2012)

It's marvellous,one of the best ibanezs i've seen so far,trust an ibba-hater man,it looks GREAT


----------



## Cappleton23 (Sep 6, 2012)

jesus H chrrrrrrist


----------



## Metaljesus (Sep 6, 2012)

It might be another black ibanez, but it just so happens to be that it might be the sexiest looking black guitar i have ever seen in my life!

That binding sets it on fire!


----------



## Epyon6 (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful guitar bro, even looks like a "Titan" justcause it looks so beefed up.


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 6, 2012)

Jake, if it's not too much to ask, could you make a video of you noodling about on this thing? It would be awesome to see some riffs and whatever else this BEAST is able to knock out haha XD


----------



## Opion (Sep 6, 2012)

Thicker and flatter neck eh? Your JB-1 when I played it at the GA meet and greet had the most flat neck I've ever played, so to hear it's flatter is unbelievable. Even thinner than my UV. I have to say this guitar is wayyyy more classier than your first one. Maple top on a basswood body too? Vurrrry noice


----------



## chris9 (Sep 6, 2012)

reverse headstock porn love it!!!!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's the bolt on neck.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 6, 2012)

Out of interest could you maybe discuss the tonal differences between it and the Jackson 7 with the glitter finish that Bulb has? I'm curious to know what differences you find the maple top makes and though I realise you can't exactly quantify it easily as specs matching in terms of body woods (I know the Jackson is fixed bridge as well) don't necessarily mean that each Custom Shop would sound the same it would be interesting to hear about what differences you've noticed between the two given that the pickup choices I believe are identical?


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 6, 2012)

Crazy guitar!What kind of frets does it have?


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 6, 2012)

that action looks incredibly low


----------



## vinniemallet (Sep 6, 2012)

your guitar is amazing! congratulations! Can you tell me what sperzel tuner model/colour you have in your another LACS 7 guitar? That grey one? Cheers!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 6, 2012)

So much win. I actually really like the juxtaposition of the different colored hardware, they all complement each other nicely without being homogenous. Well done, sir, well done.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 6, 2012)

Ibanez would sell so many more guitars if they just put a smidgen of the features from LACS guitars on their regular production models, just a smidgen! I love the look of your guitar! There is an "elegant ruggedness" about it. 

You may not want to answer this but why was it difficult to get an ebony fretboard? Ibanez built a production model Jem with Steve Vai's blood in the paint, 29.4" scale length neck thru's for Meshuggah, and Herman Li has that weird little "grip" route on the upper horn. I would think an ebony fretboard would not be a big deal. Or does it have more to do with the legality of certain kinds of ebony? I imagine they don't want the FBI raiding their shop.


----------



## a curry (Sep 6, 2012)

holy ibanez batman!

HNGD


----------



## dean_fry (Sep 7, 2012)

please Ibanez, let Jake design some cool stock Ibanez models!! He has some tasty ideas, LOVE IT!!


----------



## Souldread (Sep 8, 2012)

i hate you!  
really awesome guitar!!! love the reversed head...!!


----------



## MistaSnowman (Sep 9, 2012)

Just another reason of why I love Ibby RGA's!!!


----------



## ausareth (Sep 9, 2012)

It's a beautiful masterpiece.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 9, 2012)

We should petition Ibanez to make a sig version of this... of course when they're done it will have a monkey grip, basswood body, and rosewood board... and cost $2700.

[I still love you Ibanez! ]


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 9, 2012)

That is the most absolutely sick Ibby I've ever seen. Just to see an ebony fretboard on an Ibanez is a treat.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2012)

GOOD GODDAMN! it's PERFECT!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 9, 2012)

Gets Ibanez LACS with maple top

Paints it black


----------



## -42- (Sep 9, 2012)

Holy low-action Batman!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 10, 2012)

-42- said:


> Holy low-action Batman!



Everyone keeps thinking I have super low action haha, I'm just holding the strings down - it's just cut off in the pic.


----------



## Mayhew (Sep 10, 2012)

I was wondering if the LACS team had some secret weapon against fret buzz. Now it makes sense.

I agree that your guitars should be on sale to the public because you sir have some class.


----------



## Syriel (Sep 10, 2012)

Ibanez LACS GAS rising.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 11, 2012)

That is one slick looking guitar. Very nice!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayhew said:


> I was wondering if the LACS team had some secret weapon against fret buzz. Now it makes sense.
> 
> I agree that your guitars should be on sale to the public because you sir have some class.



Thanks, that would kick ass!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 20, 2012)

I doth like, exeedingly!


----------



## nikt (Sep 20, 2012)

Finally Ibanez LACS got back to ebony on the fretboards and stopped shitting about how they can't do guitars with ebony


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2012)

Any particular reason you didn't match the trem to the tuners? Too gaudy or didn't want to wear off the finish?


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 20, 2012)

JakePeriphery said:


> Thanks, that would kick ass!



Ibanez NEEDS to make yours a production model. This is too perfect.


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 20, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Ibanez NEEDS to make yours a production model. This is too perfect.



^ id buy one in a second!


----------



## JakePeriphery (Sep 21, 2012)

MFB said:


> Any particular reason you didn't match the trem to the tuners? Too gaudy or didn't want to wear off the finish?



I only wanted there to be a touch of gold in the overall design, as well as the fact that they don't make satin gold lo pros (as far as I know...)



sell2792 said:


> Ibanez NEEDS to make yours a production model. This is too perfect.





willis7452 said:


> ^ id buy one in a second!





USMarine75 said:


> We should petition Ibanez to make a sig version of this... of course when they're done it will have a monkey grip, basswood body, and rosewood board... and cost $2700.
> 
> [I still love you Ibanez! ]



If you guys wouldn't mind dropping a message over at the official Ibanez Facebook, maybe we can drum up enough interest to make them consider doing a production version of this guitar. It will take some effort but I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility. Maybe link to this thread?



TimSE said:


> Gets Ibanez LACS with maple top
> 
> Paints it black



Tim, if you look closely at the body there is a faux maple binding using the top, which is the desired effect. Also basswood body + maple top = sounds awesome.



dean_fry said:


> please Ibanez, let Jake design some cool stock Ibanez models!! He has some tasty ideas, LOVE IT!!



Thanks! I hope someday they will let me design some... I know their hardware inside and out and I feel I could come up with some great designs.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Sep 21, 2012)

im so jelly


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 21, 2012)

One of the nicest Ibanez guitars I've seen. Love the Lo Pro!


----------



## 8track (Sep 23, 2012)

im not a huge ibanez fan at all, but that thing looks amazing!


----------



## timbucktu123 (Sep 23, 2012)

either of your LACS guitars would make great production models. But i think in terms of ibanez your older lacs would be more likely to become production. but if this one came out id buy it within seconds


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 23, 2012)

JakePeriphery said:


> If you guys wouldn't mind dropping a message over at the official Ibanez Facebook, maybe we can drum up enough interest to make them consider doing a production version of this guitar. It will take some effort but I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility. Maybe link to this thread?



My only problem with this is something to me seems it would be a USA only model which if it did id do everything to get my hands on one, but it would be nice to just buy a Jake Bowen sig.


----------



## Otaru (Sep 23, 2012)

Man that thing is a total beauty... Love the camo covers on the BKP pups too. I can only imagine that it plays like an absolute dream!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just saw this thread.. best Ibanez I've ever seen, hands down


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 24, 2012)

Holy. Shit.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 24, 2012)

Please become a signature.


----------



## jwade (Oct 24, 2012)

Are there any videos of this thing in action yet?


----------



## Nag (Oct 24, 2012)

Ola Englund ripoff but it looks damn nice


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a very beautiful guitar !!!. 

I want one !!!.


----------



## AmbienT (Oct 24, 2012)

For the first time in my life I've got GAS over an ibby 

This thing looks incredible!


----------



## Alejandro Moreno (Oct 30, 2012)

That's the most beatiful LACS RGD I have ever seen. Looks so tight and love the binding! Congratulations man!


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 30, 2012)

So glad you didn't put an Edge Zero on that. I love the "stealth guitar" look of that matte finish (but not on the back of the neck).


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 30, 2012)

If only they would make it a signature... Too bad it probably won't happen. :/


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn that is one tasty looking guitar. I'd buy the shit out of that thing if it was available.


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hnnnnnnnnnggg. Huge fan of the soft archtop - usually dont like bevels, but those accentuate the top so nicely. Were it a "27 I'd have had to steal it from you.


----------



## Watty (Sep 29, 2013)

The talk of this being released as a production model is the ONLY reason your necro is even remotely okay....

*mod edit: how about you leave the site moderation to the moderators*


----------



## Hybrid_Child (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh shit I didn't realize how old this thread is... Anyway seeing this guitar in production would be awesome. I'm convinced it would be a big seller. But a std Ibanez with anything ebony on it is probably as likely as the new Necrophagist album coming out next week.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! If only you had.that turned into a sig man! I'd be all over it! Kick ass


----------



## themike (Sep 30, 2013)

Is this the first confirmation of a TITAN signature guitar for Jake? 



Larry DiMarzio said:


> *Published on Sep 29, 2013*
> Guitarists John Petrucci of Dream Theater and Jake Bowen of Periphery play and talk about their new DiMarzio pickups &#8212; Illuminator&#8482; for Petrucci's Music Man JP-13 and *Titan&#8482; for Bowen's new Ibanez signature guitar*. Little known fact: they're related. John is Jake's uncle.


----------



## Mr Richard (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly it would be nice to have an RGA 7 in a Satin finish with similar specs (a sig model of this would honestly be even better, even at the least as a mile stone for Jake). 

You know after seeing the latest batch of guitars they pumped out in the Iron Label line, I honestly don't know why they didn't go the route of satin finishes. Hell they could even go for the bright 80's shred style colors too (see my refinished RG: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...inished-rgr465-i-call-loogie.html#post3451242) and I'm sure that would appeal to a lot of Ibanez fans, while doing something new and still being fresh. 

Either way, bitchin guitar Jake, congrats dude.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2013)

I do love the "little known fact from Larry", I've known Jake was John's nephew for years, but it is funny that a lot of folks don't know that because of the simple fact that he just doesn't throw that info around. I think it's awesome that Jake doesn't use that fact as a bragging point or riding on his uncle's coat tails. Makes me respect him greatly for that fact alone, I'm sure part of it is not wanting to be overshadowed by being compared to your uncle who is a legendary guitarist, but he could absolutely be name-dropping Petrucci at will and doesn't which is an A+ in my book.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 30, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I do love the "little known fact from Larry", I've known Jake was John's nephew for years, but it is funny that a lot of folks don't know that because of the simple fact that he just doesn't throw that info around. I think it's awesome that Jake doesn't use that fact as a bragging point or riding on his uncle's coat tails. Makes me respect him greatly for that fact alone, I'm sure part of it is not wanting to be overshadowed by being compared to your uncle who is a legendary guitarist, but he could absolutely be name-dropping Petrucci at will and doesn't which is an A+ in my book.



Absolutely, 100% agreed. The guys all have great mindsets when it comes to their own projects and Periphery collectively.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 30, 2013)

Jake looks kinda like a young Bob Odenkirk


----------



## themike (Sep 30, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Absolutely, 100% agreed. The guys all have great mindsets when it comes to their own projects and Periphery collectively.


 

It is refreshing considering there are probably people here who use the "Yeah, I totally post on the same messageboard as John Petruccis nephew. No big deal..." pickup line at bars


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cool, had no idea of the family ties!


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2013)

themike said:


> It is refreshing considering there are probably people here who use the "Yeah, I totally post on the same messageboard as John Petruccis nephew. No big deal..." pickup line at bars



Works for me.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Sep 30, 2013)

Hopefully Ibanez will make a fixed bridge model of this beast


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 30, 2013)

MrSleepwalker said:


> Hopefully Ibanez will make a fixed bridge model of this beast



From what I remember I think all of his guitars are locked down with Tremol-nos.


----------



## narad (Sep 30, 2013)

themike said:


> It is refreshing considering there are probably people here who use the "Yeah, I totally post on the same messageboard as John Petruccis nephew. No big deal..." pickup line at bars



He totally Liked one of my posts once. I'm not even playin'


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 30, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I do love the "little known fact from Larry", I've known Jake was John's nephew for years, but it is funny that a lot of folks don't know that because of the simple fact that he just doesn't throw that info around. I think it's awesome that Jake doesn't use that fact as a bragging point or riding on his uncle's coat tails. Makes me respect him greatly for that fact alone, I'm sure part of it is not wanting to be overshadowed by being compared to your uncle who is a legendary guitarist, but he could absolutely be name-dropping Petrucci at will and doesn't which is an A+ in my book.



 When I read that JP was JB's (I am one lazy typist...) uncle I didn't think about bragging rights or "riding coat tails." I immediately thought about the "guitar lessons" that Jake could have received growing up!  Thats a one track mind at work you...


----------



## jwade (Oct 1, 2013)

If Ibanez does in fact put this guitar out as a production model, I'm definitely buying one. Incredibly beautiful instrument. Plus, with the rumours of Dino finally getting a sig for early next year, we might have TWO reversed headstock 7s available after years of whining incessantly about it. Ha. 

Perhaps Larry's post was referring to a signature pickup and not necessarily a production guitar, though.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 1, 2013)

Hybrid_Child said:


> But a std Ibanez with anything ebony on it is probably as likely as the new Necrophagist album coming out next week.



The new Iron Labels (the abalone-infested ones) will have ebony*.

*) Some kind of ebony at least. Can't speak for the grade.


----------



## Omnipresent (Oct 1, 2013)

Please make it a signature model!


----------



## Dan (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm taking Jake's silence against his usually on point replies as a positive sign. It wouldn't surprise me if Ibanez told him to keep quiet till release date 

If it does make it to sig i see a chance in trem to something more up to date though. Either way i'd take one.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 2, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> From what I remember I think all of his guitars are locked down with Tremol-nos.


He's said that Ibanez did the wood block method on it, Jake didn't mention if it's an Edge Zero on his guitar but Tremol-nos doesn't work on them AFAIK.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 2, 2013)

There are going to be even newer ones? hopefully they make a passive pickuped RG.


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Ibanez, if you DO make this a production model... please.... please.. keep the...

...Ebony & reversed headstock.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 2, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> Ibanez, if you DO make this a production model... please.... please.. keep the...
> 
> ...Ebony & reversed headstock.


 
and the Lo-Pro


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 3, 2013)

Malkav said:


> and the Lo-Pro



How could I forget to mention that! 99 Floggings for me tonight. 

Jake, if you read this, I think you should add a Piezo system to the LoPro for production.


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nagash said:


> Ola Englund ripoff but it looks damn nice







Hum hum...Ola getting ripped off? I think Ola got strongly inspired by this guitar of wich he played for a little while. And getting a reversed headstock rg isnt exactly being innovative, it just looks nice.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 3, 2013)

Imma get in financial trouble if this shows up along with the new Korn Signature...


----------



## Symbol (Oct 6, 2013)

In the new Dimarzio Titan pickups video, dimarzio just released on youtube. Jake talked about the guitar being an upcoming signature model. 

WANT WANT WANT. 

DiMarzio Titan Pickups for Jake Bowen - YouTube


----------



## Toxin (Oct 6, 2013)

hope it'll be prestige level and not premium
there's just too many schecterish low/mid-level guitars already
need more high-grade guitars


----------



## Forkface (Oct 8, 2013)

Toxin said:


> hope it'll be prestige level and not premium
> there's just too many schecterish low/mid-level guitars already
> need more high-grade guitars



Jake has confirmed that is japanese made in the other thread. So it's most likely a prestige, along with prestige looks and prestige pricetag... Hopefully it'll stay below 2k


----------



## Chuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I think his sig is only being released as a 6


----------



## Mr Richard (Oct 9, 2013)

Wonder which guitar he has in his Dimarzio player profile:







Anyone have any idea? Also are they not making any 7 string Titan pups?


----------



## Matt 7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Killer! Hope is plays and sounds as good as it looks. Congrats.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr Richard said:


> Wonder which guitar he has in his Dimarzio player profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's his first LACS I believe, gorgeous guitar. Wouldn't have minded if either of them turned out to be the Signature since I absolutely love how sleek that one is, but I don't think the 7 string Ibanez is green lighted, but it could still be possible for the 7 string. I mean you'd imagine Dimarzio would want him to rep them in all of his guitars right?


----------



## Brun8 (Oct 9, 2013)

Love the TITAN on the trussrod cover looks amazing! congrats HNGD!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 10, 2013)

^Funny, that's what I'd change immediately. I think it makes the head look a little "busy" with all the text.


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 10, 2013)

Mr Richard said:


> Wonder which guitar he has in his Dimarzio player profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope thats not the production model. Of all the things they might have changed, the Reversed Headstock was my main reason to buy it from any other RG model past/present.

Without the reverse, theres just too many current and discontinued similar RG 7 strings available to buy that are great quality. Ebony yes, Lo Pro or Edge yes, offset dots yes .... however an Ibby *RG 7string* with reversed headstock, I dont think a single production model exists to date?

Just my 2cents.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 10, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> I hope thats not the production model. Of all the things they might have changed, the Reversed Headstock was my main reason to buy it from any other RG model past/present.
> 
> Without the reverse, theres just too many current and discontinued similar RG 7 strings available to buy that are great quality. Ebony yes, Lo Pro or Edge yes, offset dots yes .... however a Ibby RG 7string with reversed headstock, I dont think a single production model exists to date?
> 
> Just my 2cents.



That's an older picture, isn't it?

But no, it's gonna be based on the Titan.


----------



## Jake (Oct 10, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> I hope thats not the production model. Of all the things they might have changed, the Reversed Headstock was my main reason to buy it from any other RG model past/present.
> 
> Without the reverse, theres just too many current and discontinued similar RG 7 strings available to buy that are great quality. Ebony yes, Lo Pro or Edge yes, offset dots yes .... however a Ibby RG 7string with reversed headstock, I dont think a single production model exists to date?
> 
> Just my 2cents.


production model is the 6 string black titan model apparently


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 11, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> That's an older picture, isn't it?
> 
> But no, it's gonna be based on the Titan.


Yay....


717ctsjz said:


> production model is the 6 string black titan model apparently


...boo.


----------

